# My female cat won’t mate



## Jumana also (Apr 28, 2021)

It’s not her first time. Waiting for her to mate and have another pregnancy. Both male and female don’t know how to mate. He would end up on her back, and she is in laying down position. The first pregnancy happened so quick she was pregnant from that one time. And never mated again
her kittens are now 9 months old.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I assume you are a breeder. What breed are they? You may need to pair the male with a more experienced female then pair the male with the female you are trying to breed.


----------



## Jumana also (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m breeding Scottish folds mother folded ears father straight ears.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Okay. If they don't know what to mate, how'd she have kittens? Maybe the female isn't in heat. What happens when he is mounting her?


----------

